# My PC.



## drumdbeat (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all,

Fairly new to making any major changes to my PC, but so far I have this:

Antec Mini P180
MSI 945GCM478
Pentium 4 HT 2.8Ghz
Scythe Katana 3
2GB DDR2 (Not sure of the make)
Asus Nvidia Geforce 8400GS 256mb
250GB 7.2k HP MDL SATA HDD
EZCool PS-05 650W PSU
And a netgear wireless card.... yeah.



What do you think? What would be the next best thing to upgrade?
















I'll get some more pics of the actual case later...

Also, I'm thinking of trying the cooler with no fan, passive cooling and that... The rear fan is so close it may just do it. Sitting idle in the BIOS seemed to give a 4 degree celcius increase in CPU temperature, I will check temperatures under load first, converting video or something.

Good?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2009)

Try this out to put load on the cpu:
http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm

Also a good upgrade for you I see that would be relatively inexpensive, Celeron e1x00.


----------



## drumdbeat (Aug 27, 2009)

Good good, I will be thinking about that, I will need new Mobo too for the different socket...


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 27, 2009)

What's your budget?  You could probably go Phenom II for around 200 bucks and make that system fly!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2009)

drumdbeat said:


> Good good, I will be thinking about that, I will need new Mobo too for the different socket...



Crap was thinking you were on a 775 board. Listen to Don! Look at a nice 785G board.

I specifically like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128397

And maybe go with a Regor X2 240 if you need budget or a 720BE if you got the cash.


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 27, 2009)

You didn't really state what you're unhappy with about your PC. If you're just looking for a good bump in gaming speed, then you should probably just replace the video card with something inexpensive like a 9600GT--even something barebones like a 9400GT would be a lot faster than a 8400GS.  If you're looking for more speed in the apps that you use, then you'll definitely need a faster CPU and probably a new mobo to accomodate it.


----------



## drumdbeat (Aug 27, 2009)

*Nice guys, it seems that an AMD CPU may be more favourable than an Intel?*

I don't know how much of a budget just yet, start low-end, but with a justifiable reason i can stretch...

CJ, you're right. I want to generally bump up everything. I don't game, yet, but would like to start soon. Vague I know but I'm still unsure.

My main thing I was looking to do when purchasing the case and cooler was to get my system a quiet as possible, but I expect that with bumped up spec it will soon increase in volume.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 27, 2009)

If I were you and my budget was like 200 dollars

I would buy a E1XXX or E2XXX cpu, more ram, a new motherboard, and a cheap but decent card for like 50 bucks like a 9600GSO, but I live in the USA, and you live in the UK, so you would have to pay more I think

whats your psu

and if your case cooler is not controllable and is loud, try wiring it to 7v


----------



## drumdbeat (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for that Kain, I'm thinking my budget could be £150 / $250   (http://www.xe.com/ucc/) so that may be viable for me.

There is a lot to choose from!

I have an EZCool PS-05 650W PSU

Both case fans are controlled, low-medium-high, but it was the CPU cooler that was loud, the Katana 3 has done a great job of being more silent, but i would like quieter still. Is there a utility to control the CPU fan speed via the operating system?

Not bad seeing as I have paid only £35 / $57 to this entire system.


----------

